# Anyone having this issue with sensors going off after covid tracking announced??



## remixedcat (May 14, 2020)

This is getting out of hand... Ever since they announced that they are going to track ppl for this..

This has been a problem all week





Tried everything I could to fix it..

Nothing

Not even the dev settings quick tile for sensors works.


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2020)

I'm unsure what I am even looking at, but I think you are being a bit paranoid about this.  You aren't even contact traced unless you HAVE come in contact with someone with COVID19, or have it yourself.

It's more likely the base Samsung bloat than Covid tracking.


----------



## remixedcat (May 14, 2020)

Had no problems with this till this week. No new apps since 2 months ago.

Hubby's barebones a20s doing this as well


----------



## xman2007 (May 14, 2020)

Not sure what you're looking at either, how did you get to that info screen I tried through settings > apps and in my battery settings/power use for specific apps though couldn't find the same details you are looking at, I have a Huawei mate Pro 10 though. 
But I hardly think you are being contact traced without having an official app on there and it is likely due to something else going on in the system


----------



## remixedcat (May 14, 2020)

Gsam battery monitor pro


----------

